# WPF Var Tab



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2012)

Hab vor langer zeit mal ne Variablentabelle mit meiner ToolBox angefangen, Sie jedoch leider nie vollenden können. Nun habe Ich mal Zeit gefunden noch ein paar Stunden zu investieren, und nun geht Sie mal. Vielleicht kann Sie ja jemand gebrauchen.



Features:
- Verbindung zu verschiedenen SPSen gleichzeitig
- Darstellung von Datentypen die Step7 in der VarTab nicht kann (String, CharArray, DateTime,...)
- Frei!

Download der EXE: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/jogibear9988/dotnetsiemensplctoolboxlibrary/build/artifacts


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2012)

*Erläuterung...*

Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe...


----------



## Matze001 (13 Juni 2012)

Also wenn ein Tool um 13:37Uhr ins Forum gestellt wird, dann muss es gut sein 

Ich werde es mal ausgiebig testen und berichten, aber es klingt wirklich gut.
Vor allem DT und String haben mich immer sowas von angekotzt!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PinkPanther32 (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo Jochen, 
 sag mal ist das eine Tool zum einbindne in ein Programm oder ist das ein eigenständig laufendes Programm? Ich wollte es mir mal anschauen, da ich die Idee sehr gut finde. Ich kann es aber nicht anstarten. Oder muss ich noch irgendwelche der Dateien irgendwo hinschieben? schon mal danke im vor raus.

Grüße vom Pinken Panther


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2012)

Eigenständiges programm! Normal solltest du es starten können! Was kommt für ein Fehler?


----------



## PinkPanther32 (14 Juni 2012)

Es gibt gar keinen es startet einfach nicht. Also doppelklick drauf und festplatte tut kurz etwas und dann wars das.
als betribssystem habe ich Windows XP SP3, weiß nicht was ich sonst nochinstalliert haben müßte. .net Framework 4 ist auch drauf.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2012)

Kein plan... Muss es mal unter xp testen... Ich meld mich...


----------



## PinkPanther32 (14 Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ist es ja nur bei mir so, also kein stress ;-) .
Die Idee und wahrscheinlich auch das Tool ist auf jedenfall klasse vor allem --> in einer Tabelle mehrer Steuerung und endlich die von Siemens nicht anzeigabren Typen beobachten


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2012)

Also Ich habs jetzt auch auf meinem 5 Jahre alten Vaio Laptop probiert, da ist noch XP drauf, und das Programm startet ohne murren!

Steht denn was im Eventlog von Windows?


----------



## PinkPanther32 (14 Juni 2012)

ja ist ein ereignis vorhanden: .Net Runtime
Application: WPFVarTab.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.

```
Exception Info: System.Windows.Markup.XamlParseException
Stack:
   at System.Windows.Markup.XamlReader.RewrapException(System.Exception, System.Xaml.IXamlLineInfo, System.Uri)
   at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.Load(System.Xaml.XamlReader, System.Xaml.IXamlObjectWriterFactory, Boolean, System.Object, System.Xaml.XamlObjectWriterSettings, System.Uri)
   at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.LoadBaml(System.Xaml.XamlReader, Boolean, System.Object, System.Xaml.Permissions.XamlAccessLevel, System.Uri)
   at System.Windows.Markup.XamlReader.LoadBaml(System.IO.Stream, System.Windows.Markup.ParserContext, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Windows.Application.LoadBamlStreamWithSyncInfo(System.IO.Stream, System.Windows.Markup.ParserContext)
   at System.Windows.Application.LoadComponent(System.Uri, Boolean)
   at System.Windows.Application.DoStartup()
   at System.Windows.Application.<.ctor>b__1(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeInSecurityContext(System.Object)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(System.Object)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode, CleanupCode, System.Object)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.InvokeImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherPriority, System.TimeSpan, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)
   at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(System.Windows.Interop.MSG ByRef)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherFrame)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrame(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherFrame)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunDispatcher(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(System.Windows.Window)
   at System.Windows.Application.Run(System.Windows.Window)
   at System.Windows.Application.Run()
   at WPFVarTab.App.Main()
```


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo Jochen, 
ich habe bei mir das gleiche Problem wie Pink Panther, aber unter Windows 7 Prof. 32 Bit.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2012)

Hab im Moment kein Plan woran das liegen könnte, da diese Exception ja nicht in Code von mir sondern im Frameworkcode auftritt.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an der CustomChrome Lib welche Ich benutze... (http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/131515/WPF-Custom-Chrome-Library)

Hats den auch schon jemand am laufen, oder gibts überall diese Exception?
(Auf meinen 3 Laptops läufts)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2012)

Hab noch was eingebaut, könnt Ihr mal schaun obs ne aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung gibt...


----------



## PinkPanther32 (15 Juni 2012)

Hier die Fehlermeldung die nun bei mir auftritt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Juni 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert die jetzige Version.

Was merkwürdig ist: Wenn ich im Online-Status bin und dann das Programm über das Haus-Symbol schließe, ist das Fenster weg aber die Applikation läuft im Hintergrund weiter. Diese muss dann über den Taskmanager abgeschossen werden.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juni 2012)

Denke Ich hab beides gefixt... Kanns leider erst heute Nachmitag hochladen...


----------



## PinkPanther32 (15 Juni 2012)

Erstmal besten Dank,  werde aber frühstens erst in 2 wochen Testen können da ich heute in meine n Urlaub gehen darf juhu 2 wochen keine SPS die ich sehe ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juni 2012)

Neue Version ist Online, da sollten die Beschrieben Probleme behoben sein!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juni 2012)

Nochn paar Erweiterungen:

 - Strg+0 und Strg+1 für setzen auf 0 und auf 1
 - Bereich einfügen (Rechtsklick auf Zeile)


----------



## dalbi (17 Juni 2012)

Hi Jochen,

super Sache.
Schön wäre noch beim Import der Variablentabelle das die Symbolik aus Step7 mit übernommen wird.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juni 2012)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi Jochen,
> 
> super Sache.
> Schön wäre noch beim Import der Variablentabelle das die Symbolik aus Step7 mit übernommen wird.
> ...



Ja, aber mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie Ich das mit der Symbolik überhaupt mache, da man ja mehrere Verbindungen zur gleichen Zeit nutzen kann. Wie eigentlich jeder Verbindung eine Symboltabelle zuordnen können, aber das muss Ich erst noch einbauen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2012)

```

```
Vielleicht könntest du es so machen das erstmal eine Symboltabelle angewählt oder geladen werden kann.
Es wird ja nicht so häufig vorkommen das man mehr als eine CPU gleichzeitig beobachtet.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juni 2012)

Joo, werd das wohl nächste Woche mal einbauen...

Will auch noch ändern, das mit der Variablentabelle auch die Verbindungen gespeichert werden, so braucht man auf einem anderen PC nichts einrichten wenn man eine öffnet!

Aber bin mir noch nicht sicher wie Ich das Löse mit den Verbindungen...


----------



## nekron (18 Juni 2012)

Moin moin,

beim Compilieren kommt im Moment (aktuelle Sourcen von gerade) ein Fehler ...

Fehler    93    Das Tag "EventTrigger" ist im XML-Namespace "http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/2010/interactivity" nicht vorhanden. Zeile 300 Position 38.    C:\Users\Michael Kramer\Downloads\siemensplctoolboxlib-f8404ab8074a\WPFVarTab\MainWindow.xaml    300    38    WPFVarTab

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 Juni 2012)

Probiers nochmal...

Liegt wahrscheinlich an der System.Windows.Activity DLL. Hab diese nun in das ExternalDlls Verzeichnis gepackt!


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juli 2012)

So ich will meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben.

Ich hab es jetzt auch mal ein wenig getestet, und muss sagen ich bin begeistert!
Ich bekomme nur eine Meldung wenn ich eine Variable per Hand anlege (Z.B. DB1.DBX0.0) und dann in Symbol klicke, und einen Buchstaben tippe.
Dieses Feld wird wohl nur für die Anzeige sein, wenn man eine Symboltabelle importiert oder? Wenn ja dann mach es bitte nur als Ausgabe 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juli 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> So ich will meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben.
> 
> Ich hab es jetzt auch mal ein wenig getestet, und muss sagen ich bin begeistert!
> Ich bekomme nur eine Meldung wenn ich eine Variable per Hand anlege (Z.B. DB1.DBX0.0) und dann in Symbol klicke, und einen Buchstaben tippe.
> ...



Ist nun nur noch ein Ausgabefeld!

Auch ist nun das zuordnen einer Symboltabelle möglich. (leider wird dies noch nicht gespeichert, aber das kommt irgendwann ;-) )


----------



## ErwinLSE (17 September 2012)

Hallo,

habe die WPFVArTab nun auch mal ein wenig getestet, bei mir gibt es folgendes Problem, schaue mir Variablen von 4 SPS'en an, beim ersten mal online gehen funktioniert alles wunderbar, wenn ich dann offline und wieder online gehe wird mein System zu 99% ausgelastet und die Anwendung reagiert nur noch träge.

Schön wäre noch wenn man die Verbindungen-Liste unabhängig von einer Variablentabelle speichern könnte. Wir haben im Werk 150 Steuerungen, die könnte ich alle einmal anlegen und dann über den Verbindungsnamen drauf zugreifen. Jetzt muss ich immer erst schauen welche IP Adresse die jeweilige Steuerung hat.

Trotzdem ist diese Variablentabelle schon ein guter Ersatz zur Step7 internen und toll ist auch das sie auf Rechnern ohne Step7 läuft.

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2012)

Das mit der Auslastung kann ich bestätigen, beim ersten Verbindungsaufbau geht alles ganz zackig und dei Variablen werden auch recht fix aktualisiert, einmal offline und wieder online und es hakt, das System ist bei 100%.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2012)

Ich schaus mir an...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2012)

Ok, in der neusten version im ersten Thread ist das gefixt! Und auch der Import/Export der Verbindungskonfigurationen wurde eingebaut...


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ok, in der neusten version im ersten Thread ist das gefixt! Und auch der Import/Export der Verbindungskonfigurationen wurde eingebaut...



Nein, tut mir leid, der Effekt ist immer noch da. Ich hab es mal genauer angesehen, die 100%-Auslastung kommt schon beim 1. Mal Stoppen der Onlineverbindung.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2012)

Aber jetzt sollts laufen...


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2012)

Super, das funzt jetzt.
Da ich gerade an 5 SPS per Ethernet gleichzeitig hänge, ist das eine Supersache!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2012)

Schön zu hören das es jetzt funzt... Bei mir ist das mit den 100% nie aufgefallen, da Ich einen Core-I7 habe, un da war die auslastung dann nur bei 25%...


----------



## ErwinLSE (17 September 2012)

Habs auch noch mal getestet, funktioniert jetzt wunderbar, danke!


----------



## ErwinLSE (18 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich nerve nicht. habe noch 2 Sachen:
1. kann es sein das ich keine einzelnen Zeichen anzeigen kann (Datentyp BYTE, Displayformat  Zeichen(Char))
2. es wäre schön 2 Modes zu haben (Expert/Normal) (am besten mit Passwort wechselbar) im normal Mode z.B. das setzen von Variablen in der CPU verhindern, dann könnte man eine Variblentabelle auch "nicht so versierten Anwendern" zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 September 2012)

ErwinLSE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich nerve nicht. habe noch 2 Sachen:
> 1. kann es sein das ich keine einzelnen Zeichen anzeigen kann (Datentyp BYTE, Displayformat  Zeichen(Char))
> 2. es wäre schön 2 Modes zu haben (Expert/Normal) (am besten mit Passwort wechselbar) im normal Mode z.B. das setzen von Variablen in der CPU verhindern, dann könnte man eine Variblentabelle auch "nicht so versierten Anwendern" zur Verfügung stellen



1. geht, DataType = CharArray, DisplayFormat = String !
2. ich schau mal wie Ich das lösen könnte...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 September 2012)

Ok, habs noch ein bischen verbessert...

- Bei Byte kann nun als Anzeigeformat direkt String verwendet werden!
- Das schreiben kann nun verhindert werden. Dazu einfach die "WPFVarTab.exe.config" öffnen, und den Wert "AllowTagsControl" auf False setzen!


----------



## ErwinLSE (18 September 2012)

Funktioniert, 

die Lösung mit der "WPFVarTab.exe.config" ist super,

Will nicht oberschlau klingen aber "String" ist doch nicht ganz richtig, wären ja für ein Zeichen 3 BYTE oder? (nur wegen der Bezeichnung, funktionieren tut es natürlich)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 September 2012)

ErwinLSE schrieb:


> Funktioniert,
> 
> die Lösung mit der "WPFVarTab.exe.config" ist super,
> 
> Will nicht oberschlau klingen aber "String" ist doch nicht ganz richtig, wären ja für ein Zeichen 3 BYTE oder? (nur wegen der Bezeichnung, funktionieren tut es natürlich)



Es geht ja hier um das DisplayFormat und nicht das Format auf der SPS! Das hat ja nichts mit dem PLC Datentyp zu tun!


----------



## ErwinLSE (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, habe gestern noch eine Kleinigkeit festgestellt, wenn ich ein Zeichen steuern möchte muss ich den ASCII code angeben, Zeichen werden in der Control Spalte nicht angenommen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2012)

Kann Ich jetzt nicht genau nachvollziehen! Welchen datentyp hatte die Adresse? ArrayOfChar? Dann sollts gehen!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2012)

Bischen was erweitert... Bool's können direkt gesteuert werden, Arrays werden bei allen datentypen unterstützt! Achtung, das schreiben von Arrays ist im Moment noch nicht möglich! Muss erst mal schaun wie Ich das realisiere....


----------



## LargoD (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich die VarTab im Anhang speichere und wieder lade bekomme ich eine ziemlich längliche Fehlermeldung, ebenfalls im Anhang. Es liegt am DataType CharArray, so viel habe ich schon heraus gefunden. Kann das jemand reproduzieren oder liegt das an meinem System?
 System: XPprof.SP3/Net4.0


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Oktober 2012)

LargoD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich die VarTab im Anhang speichere und wieder lade bekomme ich eine ziemlich längliche Fehlermeldung, ebenfalls im Anhang. Es liegt am DataType CharArray, so viel habe ich schon heraus gefunden. Kann das jemand reproduzieren oder liegt das an meinem System?
> System: XPprof.SP3/Net4.0



Bitte schicke mir mal die gespeicherte VarTab, oder hänge sie hier an den Thread


----------



## ErwinLSE (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich nochmal wegen meiner "Zeichen", in der neuen Version wird bei Datentyo BYTE und Displayformat STRING zwar in der Spalte ControlValue ein Zeichen angezeigt aber eingeben muss ich immernoch den ASCII Code.
Um das A in die Spalte ControlValue zu bekommen musste ich 65 eingeben.


----------



## ErwinLSE (8 Oktober 2012)

LargoD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich die VarTab im Anhang speichere und wieder lade bekomme ich eine ziemlich längliche Fehlermeldung, ebenfalls im Anhang. Es liegt am DataType CharArray, so viel habe ich schon heraus gefunden. Kann das jemand reproduzieren oder liegt das an meinem System?
> System: XPprof.SP3/Net4.0




Habe deine VarTab mal nachgestellt, ich kann sie wieder laden ohne Fehlermeldung!
Habe das gleiche system wie Du!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Oktober 2012)

Nein kann das Problem im Moment nachvollziehen. Wenn Zeichen kleiner Dez 20 im String stehen, wird das ganze zwar schön Serialisiert und .Net speichert das als xml, kanns danach jedoch nicht mehr laden... Weiss aber noch nicht genau wie Ich das fixe...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Oktober 2012)

ErwinLSE schrieb:


> Ich nochmal wegen meiner "Zeichen", in der neuen Version wird bei Datentyo BYTE und Displayformat STRING zwar in der Spalte ControlValue ein Zeichen angezeigt aber eingeben muss ich immernoch den ASCII Code.
> Um das A in die Spalte ControlValue zu bekommen musste ich 65 eingeben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18463



Mit dem datenTyp CharArray gehts... Das die Anderen DatenTypen überhaupt als String dargestellt werden können, denk das schmeiß Ich wieder raus...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2012)

LargoD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich die VarTab im Anhang speichere und wieder lade bekomme ich eine ziemlich längliche Fehlermeldung, ebenfalls im Anhang. Es liegt am DataType CharArray, so viel habe ich schon heraus gefunden. Kann das jemand reproduzieren oder liegt das an meinem System?
> System: XPprof.SP3/Net4.0



Mit der neusten Version sollte das speichern und laden Funktionieren...


----------



## Senator42 (10 Oktober 2012)

hallo,  wie geht hier der download in codeplex ?
komme damit nicht klar,  muss man sich da registrieren ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2012)

in dem bild das du gezeigt hast, steht doch rechts im eck download....


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2012)

Hab noch mal was mit dem speichern/laden gefixt... Nun sollte man die alten Files auch wieder laden können...


----------



## olliew (11 Januar 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

Super Sache  :TOOL:  Vielen Dank!


Was bei mir leider nicht funktioniert ist ein Verbindung zu 2 SPSen gleichzeitig :-(
Verbindung testen im Connection Editor funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Angelegt hab ich zum Testen ein mini-Vartab:



Wenn ich keine Default Connection angebe, wird keine Verbindung aufgebaut (laut Wireshark noch nicht mal ein Versuch).
Wenn ich SPS-1 als Default Connection angebe, wird nur eine Verbindung zu SPS-1 aufgebaut.
Wenn ich SPS-2 als Default Connection angebe, wird nur eine Verbindung zu SPS-2 aufgebaut.

Hast du eine Idee was ich falsch mache  Danke.

Vartab und Connection Konfig: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen JFK-WPF-Tisch.zip


EDIT: PC ist Windows XP / SP3


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

olliew schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Super Sache  :TOOL:  Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Ist gefixt. Der Code dazu war auskommentiert... Warum auch immer, hab wahrscheinlich was getestet, und vergessen das wieder reinzubauen!


----------



## olliew (11 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Der Code dazu war auskommentiert... Warum auch immer, hab wahrscheinlich was getestet, und vergessen das wieder reinzubauen!




Danke funktioniert, mit einen kleinen Haken. Erst beim 2. Mal verbinden werden beide Verbindungen aufgebaut. Damit lässt sich aber leben


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

olliew schrieb:


> Danke funktioniert, mit einen kleinen Haken. Erst beim 2. Mal verbinden werden beide Verbindungen aufgebaut. Damit lässt sich aber leben



Sollte nun auch behoben sein.


----------



## olliew (11 Januar 2013)

Topp, danke :sm24:


----------



## Mobi (11 Januar 2013)

Ist das Tool nur für S7 gedacht, oder auch andere SPSen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Januar 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ist das Tool nur für S7 gedacht, oder auch andere SPSen?



Nur S7, vielleicht mal S5, aber die Verbindung dazu hab Ich noch nicht probiert, da Ich keine habe!


----------



## LargoD (26 April 2013)

*Schlüsselwörter in XML-Files geändert?*

Bei der Version vom 25.3.2013 haben sich mindestens zwei Schlüsselwörter in gespeicherten XML-Vartabs gegenüber der Verson vom 11.1. geändert.
Damit man mit der neuen Version die alten Vartabs weiter benutzen kann, muss man folgende Ersetzungen vornehmen:
*LibNoDaveDataSource* ersetzen durch *TagDataSource*
*LibNoDaveDataType* ersetzen durch *TagDataType*
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 April 2013)

LargoD schrieb:


> Bei der Version vom 25.3.2013 haben sich mindestens zwei Schlüsselwörter in gespeicherten XML-Vartabs gegenüber der Verson vom 11.1. geändert.
> Damit man mit der neuen Version die alten Vartabs weiter benutzen kann, muss man folgende Ersetzungen vornehmen:
> *LibNoDaveDataSource* ersetzen durch *TagDataSource*
> *LibNoDaveDataType* ersetzen durch *TagDataType*
> ...



Sorry, ja du hast recht, das hab Ich beim Refactoring dieser Properties nicht bedacht!


----------

